

Ask HN: Why does HN need access to my Google contacts? - idefix

I use my google account as my openid, which I use to sign into HN. When I reach the authorization part, I see that clickpass.com(the intermediary) needs access to my google contacts.<p>This is a little more clear when compared to other sites where I use openid to login. for eg (taken via https://www.google.com/accounts/IssuedAuthSubTokens):<p>www.clickpass.com — Google Contacts [ Revoke Access ]<p>stackoverflow.com — Sign in using your Google account [ Revoke Access ]<p>facebook.com — Sign in using your Google account [ Revoke Access ]<p>grooveshark.com — Sign in using your Google account [ Revoke Access ]
======
ordinaryman
May be the question is : Why does HN need _to use ClickPass for OpenID which
wants_ access to my Google Contacts ?

Check here : "Clickpass harvests users’ address books"..
[http://blog.teampatent.com/2009/03/30/clickpass-harvests-
add...](http://blog.teampatent.com/2009/03/30/clickpass-harvests-address-
books/)

Edit : updated with link.

------
us
Create an account without using OpenID? As for why it needs it, no clue.

